# My cabby project



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

getting painted in Feb. so I got to thinking, I should pull the 2.0 out and paint the eng bay as well. So out she came.
Pass front fender rotted so I removed that. Then I decided to remove the drivers side to roll and also removed rad support to make room for the new one.
Lots of other things going on with the car right now. Waiting for Euro bumpers.also waiting for fender and rad sup. from vw. Refinishing the wheels. I got a new canvas top(black) for christmas, bought myself a grill spoiler and new BBS center caps.
So thats it for now. Ive never posted progress pics of the car so here they are. Heres one more. Notice 83bunny in the background.



























_Modified by JtKVento at 8:53 PM 2-22-2004_


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

Oops, all the pics are in the a1 forum. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1172468
Here is what I did tonigh. Painted my tail lights. Also did some cleaning on some other parts. 


















_Modified by JtKVento at 6:31 AM 2-2-2004_


----------



## redstar (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

as kool-aid man would say, "oh yeah!"
looking good. i dig the tails, what did you paint them with?


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

Thanks, finally someone noticed something I did. The materials are these. Duct tape,Testers model paint. candy apple red and clear coat. I taped the reverse lights and sprayed the red. Then, clear coated,starting with the reverse light section first to "level" the paint. I am very happy with them.


----------



## redstar (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

they turned out very good!


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (redstar)*

Testors model paint http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRBTCHCAR (May 10, 2003)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

those are def in the 99th percentile of ones ive seen... nice job


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

Here are some pics of my "old school" cabby build up. Hope you guys like the direction Im going in.
























































Those are most of the pics I have. I was posting in the A1 forums, but it really belongs in here. Any input welcome. (however I do have most of the car piced together)










_Modified by JtKVento at 11:01 PM 2-18-2004_


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

So Mon. the car made it to the body shop.(finally) We ordered a neat little tool to help me fit the 8" wheels I will be running. Here are pics from earlier today.


----------



## partstosell (Aug 19, 2003)

bitching way to roll fenders


----------



## stevelangford (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: (partstosell)*

very nice prep work, props to you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## runforthehills (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: (stevelangford)*

This car is gonna be a stunner! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (runforthehills)*


_Quote, originally posted by *runforthehills* »_This car is gonna be a stunner! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks. I cant wait. Should be done at the body shop in a couple of weeks. I still have a lot of work to do,but I have most of the parts needed for the project.
































Not a great pic, but this is my new top from cabrioworld. Black canvas.


























_Modified by JtKVento at 8:23 AM 2-19-2004_


----------



## Hey its Antman (May 30, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

show more results from the fender tool. Where did you get it and how much?


----------



## oldstew (Feb 20, 2004)

newbie with the cabbie,,,,allways had a air cooled vw,,,,,i have an 87 cabby that i have plans for,that include putting a 88 nose on.any ideas on that or anyone done that?


----------



## bunnytrigger81 (Oct 8, 2003)

what exactly does that tool do?? excuse the ignorance :-/


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (bunnytrigger81)*

Plan on spending about six bills with tirerack. Also available through RPI(Dustan told us they were sold out) for about $700.








The tool mounts to your hub like a wheel. Then you set the arm and the roller to touch the inner fender sheet metal. From there, you just swing the tool back and fourth making adjustments as needed. It is a pain in the a$$ but works fairly well. If you try to go to far with it, you will need a body shop to smooth it out. The sheet metal gets wavy pretty quick. The tool is great for pushing in the metal that digs into our tires. If you are trying to pull your fenders out like eurostyles A2 Jetta, forget it.


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (Hey its Antman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hey its Antman* »_show more results from the fender tool. Where did you get it and how much?

Sory, no new pics today. I will try to get some more on Mon. The work with the roller is finished. Worked well for what it is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bunnytrigger81 (Oct 8, 2003)

can i just borrow it







hehehe. hmm, now i see i can do something about the tires hitting the fender..that way i can take those raisers i put between springs


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

update. Feb 22. Fri. Night picked up Lips for the wheels. Thanks for a local sale. Tony, your the man. Kodiak Lips. Also the car is finally at the body shop as of this week. Did some work on the fenders and started some rust repair. Removed the windshield and decided to get a new VW hood. The old hood was showing signs of rust around the support pieces. VW hoods are expensive by the way. OUCH..... Here are a couple of pics, plus the "money shot". I will continue to update as I go.
















15x8" RMs 








(this is what yer supposed to do when you get wide wheels right?)


















_Modified by JtKVento at 8:50 PM 2-22-2004_


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

this project is sweet
I have a set of BBS RM's that were kinda bent up
and I hope to go with some kodiak lips....
you've got me soo jealous but I just don't have
the funds at the time. 
I'm loving this car..... it's the new hotness!


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: My cabby project (exboy99)*

man i gotta take a day and make it up to rennen and check this thing out. Is it still at ccc?
looking good man
take care


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (83 bunny)*

Still at Al B Sures. Thanks dude...


----------



## northernMike (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

WHERE DID YOU GET THOSE BUMPERS ?!?!?!?!


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (northernMike)*

Bumpers came from vdubjim in europe(thanks Jim) Here are a couple of pics from the body shop today. Rust repair on rear corners started today..


----------



## MellyVille (Feb 25, 2004)

looking for that bumpers for a long time!!!
i'm from europe, can you tell me who i have to contact to get those bumpers?


----------



## vdubaholic (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: (MellyVille)*

bump justin, very bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (vdubaholic)*

hey j
did you roll your front fenders?
the 8's are gonna rub more in front then the rear 
i just pulled one of my rear fenders. i'll stop by clair and show you sometime..
take care


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (83 bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *83 bunny* »_hey j
did you roll your front fenders?
the 8's are gonna rub more in front then the rear 
i just pulled one of my rear fenders. i'll stop by clair and show you sometime..
take care

Rolled and slightly pulled. Thanks. I will be back in on Wed. Been up at Rennen.


----------



## KjT817 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

sweet work man, looks great, where're u doing this work? i'd love to stop by and check it out. Good Luck!


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (KjT817)*

Today, March 3, here are some pics. Coming along nicely. Still no ETA on the paint,but we are taking our time. 








































Thanks for all the feed back. The car is at Clair Collision right now for body work. After the paint,the plan is to get the motor back in and running. Then to the upolsry shop for the top and headliner install. Then back to Rennen so I can put all the details into it.










_Modified by JtKVento at 8:07 PM 3-3-2004_


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

No new pics of the paintwork yet, but we dropped a 2.0 in my bros 86 Golf today. No pics of that, but I did take a couple of pics of some wheels I am working on. Finished one today. 3 more to go. What do you think? Took about 6 hrs. for one wheel.
































Also really missing the Vento, she comes out soon....










_Modified by JtKVento at 12:34 AM 3-8-2004_


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

update, Thrs. March 11 1:22 am and I won this on Ebay. The search is over. Thanks for the help.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

bump couldn't let this get buried.
let's see some update pics.


----------



## bunnytrigger81 (Oct 8, 2003)

Yes, let us see more pics


----------



## headrush (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JtKVento* »_update, Thrs. March 11 1:22 am and I won this on Ebay. The search is over. Thanks for the help.









Hey, that was my wheel. Damn it's hard to clean the stuck rubber on these things you need a polisher or something.


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

Another update. March 25, slow going but coming along. Working on getting the fenders where I want them and fixing the rust. Much props to Clair Collision for all the hard work and building it the way I want it. The pics didnt come out so good so I will take better ones tomorrow. In the meantime,I purchased a 5th BBS RM as a spare. Wheels have been separated and plastic media blasted. Kodiac lips in hand, ordering chrome bolts very soon. Purchased a new windshield gasket w/chrome trim from the dealer to go with my new windshield. Thats all for now.


----------



## Euro8Valve (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

looks really good cant wait to see the finished product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SilleyWilley (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: My cabby project (Euro8Valve)*

hooooly.... that appears to be my handywork








pics don't do them justice, a full 3/4 wider in front and 5/8 in the rear. I didn't cut or use heat. just cold metal and a good dolly









hope you like the finished product justin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubaholic (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: My cabby project (SilleyWilley)*

I would pat you on the back, but it looks like you got yourself.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

hey, you were able to source bolts for your RM's?
I remember reading THE thread about
Kodiak lips and I didn't know
people were finally able to get
the actual bolts.... 
My wheels are out getting un'bent
and lips polished and the cost is about 150
a wheel! I'm pissed about the cost but
I'm expecting them to come out awesome.
I like the way your project is comin along















........ how wide are you goin with
the kodiaks? I'm not goin kodiak yet....
I'll rock em tucked for now.


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (exboy99)*

I got a quote on the bolts from these guys http://www.titanium-touch.de/t...x.htm
$160 for a set of 150 bolts(I have a 5th as a spare) for chrome bolts.
My wheels are 15"x8.


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

here is a pic with the lumpy a2s wheel on it.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

Ok.... so now I'm jealous.
I'm not sure I could rock the 8 wide on my cabby
without fender work.....
those wheels.... those wheels are what I want vt_gti to 
go with... he has a widbody kit on his caged/carbed cabby.
I love how yours is coming out... and the wheels are 
simply PIMP. So are they tucked a little and poke out a bit?
what color paint? I saw this great metal orange on an old bmw.
not sure if it was a factory color but it looked amazing....
what are your plans for paint?
.... thanks for the update... I'm off to tend bar














cheers


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (exboy99)*

Helios blue is the color. It will be tucked on H&R ultra lows. I wish the body work was going faster so I could put the thing together. I will keep the updates coming,but it slow going right now. I have most of the parts,so putting it together shouldnt take long. Thanks for the props.


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

bastard!
i thought i would be the only mainer rocking the pulled fenders!
looks so hot justin
wish i had the knowledge to get my rears to look like yours!! 
keep the updates coming!
hot hot hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubaholic (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

smooth as a babys bottom!


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

You do all that rust work yourself?


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (vwgtipowr)*

4/16/04 Here are the latest pics(a couple)


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*









I think this pic says it all... I mean DAG!


----------



## Was_That_A_Rabbit (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: My cabby project (exboy99)*

looks good keep it coming


----------



## VRBTCHCAR (May 10, 2003)

*Re: My cabby project (Was_That_A_Rabbit)*

damn.. i cant wait to see this thing painted


----------



## Crazyfurdubs (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JtKVento* »_

















 Those are hot, I can't decide which I like better, the BBS or those. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. Keep up the good werk and more pics please


----------



## redeye (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

are those porsche C2 rims, if not what are they and where can i find some?


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (redeye)*

Those are 15" Canadian Passat wheels. You get them in Canada


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

are those the passat synchro wheels that I hear aboot?
get it... my canadian humor? 
but seriously. I know some guys are after those synchro wheels
and these look like em.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

Justin, 
Do you folks use fill'n'sand?
All this discussion reminds me of those fun summers back in 1999/2000 when a friend and I were doing the body work on my Cabby...
Here it was in primer:








and here were the results:








Been there and done that - all I can say is my props for all this hard work you are in the process of doing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Peter T.



_Modified by Peter Tong at 10:39 PM 4-20-2004_


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

Getting close. Went to the body shop today. Some of the body has been primed. The tailgate and drivers door were being preped for primer. The holes for the emblems on the tailgate will be removed. Here are some pics.
































Tailgate with aircraft paint stripper


----------



## vdubaholic (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: My cabby project (headrush)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (vdubaholic)*

We want updates with LOTS of pictures! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black_cabbie (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: My cabby project (watson)*

Looks like we have a new *HOT* cabby being build. 
Good work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## davela72 (Jun 7, 2000)

*Re: My cabby project (Black_cabbie)*

Lookin good bro! I know exactly how much work that is you're putting into that. When I was helping to get my Rabbit ready for paint, it was at the body shop for 2 months. I thought it was never going to be finished but all the hard work paid off in the end!


----------



## EUROVENTO (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: My cabby project (davela72)*

i need more info on thoose wheels,what are they?


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: My cabby project (EUROVENTO)*

Chromies on Cabbies are really growing on me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (atomicalex)*

Thanks for all the positive feedback. I want to clairify the wheel situation. I will be running BBS RM 15x8"s. The pics of the polished wheels are for a customer of mine. I used the pics as filler material because the bodyshop wasnt doing **** and I wanted to post something. Progress is going pretty well now. The door are on the car to test fit before the paint flies. The car was hit on the drivers side a long time ago and we are working out the previous "body work" if thats what you call it. I ordered new pins and bushings for both front doors today, overnight for tomorrow. The drivers rocker should be finished Tues. or Wed. I still have a ton of work to do after the body shop is done. The top needs to be installed,eng back in and wire up. Install all the interior and glass. Susp. Euro bumps,H/L's tail lights. I will try to get it done this summer, but I dont know if it will happen. Taking more pics tomorrow to show the current progress. Thank you all for following along with my project.


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

As promised. Here are a couple from earlier today. More later.


















































_Modified by JtKVento at 9:02 PM 5-11-2004_


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

Just about there!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: My cabby project (Veedubgti)*

lookin good justin
thanks for the hood http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
those fenders are rockin


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (83 bunny)*

Randy, no prob with the hood. It was going in the trash so Im glad you could use it. Here are pics from 5/14. Not to exciting for you guys but Im going crazy. I cant wait. Should paint this week.


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

man those fenders are bangin man
so smooth!
can't wait to see the helios interior and bbs








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (headrush)*

Some paint flew today.more later.


----------



## ::Mk3GTi:: (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

O BOY!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: My cabby project :Mk3GTi:*

Hoollllly smokes!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Crazyfurdubs (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: My cabby project (Veedubgti)*

Paint is gorgeous man! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (Veedubgti)*

Zoikes!


----------



## Veedubgli (Oct 23, 2000)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: My cabby project (Veedubgli)*

Time to break out the 1500/2000 grit and a pail! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kuklaki (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (Veedubgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubgli* »_















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## Black_cabbie (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: My cabby project (kuklaki)*

Looks gorgeous! After a wax, it will blind people on the road! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (Black_cabbie)*

So the car is finally painted. Saw it this morning and I almost fell over. The paint is beutiful. I really love this color(Helios Blue),so much better in person. Here are the pix. Still have a ton of work to do but the worst is almost over. Should be delivering it back to the shop on Wed. New windshield goes in tomorrow. Thanks again for all the possitive comments. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

Looks INSANE!!!!! Nice work Eric the Buttnut, Bob B. Sure, and Co!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Clair Collision Center!


----------



## ::Mk3GTi:: (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SilleyWilley (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: My cabby project :Mk3GTi:*

looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ccc does nice rust repair!


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

So the car is done at the body shop.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif got my bill http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif OUCH. A bit of a mis-quote, but the car came out great. The car will be coming back to the shop on thrs. to start putting things back together. I dont think I will post any more pics for a while unless I can get a couple outside in the sun. Thanks for following thus far. Once I recover from draining my bank acct. more things will be done. Its looking like next year is a more realistic est. So here are the pics from today. By the way, these pics dont do justice to the color, or the amount of work that has gone into it.
















































The new windshield with factory chrome molding came out perfect.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hopefully some day I can drive this thing. Coments welcome.(help me justify the expense!)


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

the cabby looks awesome
totally worth whatever you spent
now don't be shy, keep spending
it's OK, every dollar makes the cabby BETTER


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: My cabby project (exboy99)*

oh my chrome windshield








lookin better everytime you post J
this thing keeps making my pants tighter


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (83 bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *83 bunny* »_oh my chrome windshield








lookin better everytime you post J
this thing keeps making my pants tighter









Thanks Randy. Come by the shop sometime. I started putting gaskets in and cleaning all the bodyshop residue tonight. 12:00 now and I have to get up for Clair VW tomorrow. Peace..


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

Uppppppppppppdates??????????


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (watson)*

Sory for hiding so long. Here is the update, My vr6 in the A3 daily driver blew up. Been on hold with $$$ for the project. I will post pics of what happens when you run TT sport valve springs with cams. The car is going into the upholstry shop for the top install on Oct. 21st. Then back to the shop for interior and eng. Hope to have it on the road for next summer. Thanks for the interest. I kind of fell off the planet and no one has asked until now. I will post pics when the top is done. Black canvas from Cabrio World. Stay tuned.


----------



## vdubaholic (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

Here is a couple of pics from the VR6. TT springs broke, destroyed the cam lobes,destroyed 9 lifters. I put it all back togethet with a ported and polished head.
































Here is what happened to the cam lobes. Most of the lobes were destroyed. Talk about throwing money in the trash can. The cams were DSR.








More cabby pics to come.


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

ooops, posted under my bros name.


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

BAAAAAM!


_Modified by Veedubgti at 10:32 PM 10-9-2004_


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JtKVento* »_The car is going into the upholstry shop for the top install on Oct. 21st. 

Don's Pool St.
I'll bring my belt buckle


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

Here is a couple of shots from today. Cleaned all the dust off and made another list of things to do. Getting very excited. The car will be towed to the upholsry shop on wed. for new top. My new motor arived today







so things should start picking up again. It seems to get more money thrown at it in the winter months. here are a cople pics. I will post after the top install at the end of the week.








98 pass 1.8t motor










_Modified by JtKVento at 1:13 AM 10-18-2004_


----------



## Veedubgli (Oct 23, 2000)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*


----------



## Black_cabbie (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JtKVento* »_98 pass 1.8t motor










Drooling......is this the 180 version? 
Do me a favor..... Get as many pictures as you can during the installation. I would be happy to host them for you if you don't have space.


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (Black_cabbie)*

150hp, but I have Garret software in the ECU to make over 200hp. We will run it on the dyno to get exact #s. Thanks for the interest. I am dying to finish this project. As money alows, I will continue to update.


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

Started the top install today. Should be done by Mon. Here is a pic of what they did today.


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: My cabby project (Black_cabbie)*











_Modified by Veedubgti at 5:45 PM 10-31-2004_


----------



## Busbodger (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: My cabby project (Veedubgti)*

So waht was the outcome of this project?


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (Busbodger)*

uh, outcome? still far from done. shooting for this coming summer. The car is going to Waterfest if it kills me. More pics of the top soon. Came out great. Interior goes in next and then start getting the motor and trans together and in the hole.


----------



## Busbodger (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

Looks great. I love the color. We have a MkIII cabrio and I really like it but I miss my MKII Rabbit 'vert that I had in 1993/94 when I was stationed in Italy. 
Just seemed more "athletic" or something. Our current Cabrio seems more portly. Plenty fast though for normal driving.


----------



## Division VW (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: My cabby project (Busbodger)*

Nice top! Where did you got them?


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

Here are a couple of pics with the new top. It came out better than I thought it would. The kit came from http://www.cabrioworld.com and I would recomend them to anyone. Next project is rebuilding the O2O tranny, clutch and lightweight flywheel.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

Justin is that their canvas top? 
Car looks really good.


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

Yup, cabrio world canvas top. great stuff. Thanks


_Modified by JtKVento at 9:48 PM 12-2-2004_


----------



## ChristianMK1 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

Is that an exactly black top, or is it a charcoalish grey? Hard to tell from the photos if it's black, or if you were trying to get it to match the paint a little... MORE PHOTOS! Now you got us hooked, you need to FEED THE NEED!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (ChristianMK1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChristianMK1* »_Is that an exactly black top, or is it a charcoalish grey? Hard to tell from the photos if it's black, or if you were trying to get it to match the paint a little... MORE PHOTOS! Now you got us hooked, you need to FEED THE NEED!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nope, its all black. On hold for a little while right now. Rebuilding trans, ordering clutch and flywheel. This stuff cost money and I cant do it overnight. I always post the progress pics as they happen. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## jjkJetta20V (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

Glad I could contribute to the project big brother.....although I think I still owe you even after you and the other pros at rennen did my crossflow swap







can't wait to be driving that by the way...and YES this car will make it to the show next year


----------



## PlatDub (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jjkJetta20V (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*








http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif







christmas is coming!!


----------



## meinit (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: My cabby project (jjkJetta20V)*

that is a very nice looking cabie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
well done, whats your bill so far?


----------



## Voodoo.T (Jul 4, 2002)

That project is total hotness, congrats and best of luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
A documented "1.8T into a Cabriolet" write-up wouldn't hurt either, given the time


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (Voodoo.T)*

Thank U sirs. I plan on a write up at some point, but to much going on right now. Currently building a car for one of my brothers, fixing up the winter car and trying to work 2 jobs.







Things should get rolling again soon. Lots of parts being prepped right now. I will keep posting as things progress. This car has to be done for Waterfest this summer(my own personal goal) so stay tuned. Just purchased a clutch kit. I will be tearing down the tranny soon and hopefully Jake will walk me through the rebuild. Thanks for everyone who has helped with the project. Mostly to my partners at Rennen. Jake and Rick have put up with a lot of $hit, pushing it in and out of the shop when needed and everything else that comes along with a full on resto. Thanks again. Should have a bunch of stuff after Christmas. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## mgyver74 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (JtKVento)*

If you don't mind my asking, How much have you sunk into the car so far? I am starting to fix up my 92 and I was just trying to get an idea of how much dough I am going to need..
Thanks


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (mgyver74)*

Im not quite sure. I spent about $3500 last spring on paintwork and VW sheet metal. $1000 on the top. $3500 motor + tranny, close to $2000 in wheels, $250 for new windshield, $385 in new gaskets(so far) $100 on used mint cond. carpet,$900 on interior(changed everything had to buy a whole car to get what I wanted), aprox $400 on front brake 10.1 convertion with cross drilled rotors and stainless lines,$400 ish for rear disk set up,new front wheel bearings $25 ea. $35 used rear parcel shelf, $550 for metal euro bumps from Germany a year and a half ago. Garret chipped ECU$500, I lost my list,but its long. I est anywhere from 13 to 15 grand at this point. Heres what I have to do before waterfest.
Rebuild trans, buy a clutch kit(done), start and finish eng swap,H&R ultra lows,headlights, mirrors(cullen),Door handles(cullen) waiting for my Cullen chrome Metal euro bumps(already paid)(RG3 has first dibs on my other set of bumps), TT exhuast syst,build a downpipe,Sending many parts to be "reconditioned",stereo, steering wheel,tires,I think I have given away most of my secrets at this point. I want to save a few things for when I finish the car. Stay tuned and thanks for making me realize how much $$$ Ive dumped into this project. The other thing to consiter is most of the work that has been done and has yet to be done is labor free(or trade). I obviously didnt do the paintwork or the top. A 93 shouldnt need nearly as much as this resto has. Oh yeah I only paid $1000 for the car. (6 years ago this spring)
























_Modified by JtKVento at 9:49 PM 12-2-2004_


----------



## Black_cabbie (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (JtKVento)*

At the end.... Is it really worth it? 
I mean A LOT OF MONEY has been spent. I hope you enjoy the car at least and not hide it in a garage or something and drive it/tow it only to shows.


----------



## mgyver74 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (JtKVento)*

WOW!
Now that is what I call a labor of love....Well I don't have even a fraction of that dough to drop, but I am going to do what I can. Mine will never be as nice as yours is, but hey it's nice to have something to dream about








THanks dude, good luck with the build..it's looking georgous..


----------



## 82cabby (May 20, 2004)

*A Book!!!*

You should write a book!!!
Seriously man, this is an amazing project and you have done such a good job of documenting it with pictures as you are going, you should put it in book form. Or maybe as a series of articles for one of the mags. The rust repair alone could be a whole chapter, also rolling the fenders, the interior, the engine swap....
Might help you recoup some of the cost too!

Excellent project man. I'm in awe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWBora1389 (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (JtKVento)*

Justin that car is looking really nice. And did your brother buy a Jetta wolfsburg?


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (VWBora1389)*

What brother? We are building a Jetta coupe for Jesse and Jeremy just got an A2 GLI with VR swapped in.


----------



## jjkJetta20V (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (JtKVento)*

yes I did (jeremy)..and this is still my face from yesterday







bump for the hottest cabby http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWBora1389 (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (VWBora1389)*

Yeah its jeremy's car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (VWBora1389)*

Finally have something to post... Got these from my buddy gofastchickenwing, Thanks boss. ordered up trim and gaskets Fri. Hopefully making some "real" progress here in the next month or so. 















OEM chrome handles










_Modified by JtKVento at 12:13 AM 12-13-2004_


----------



## stevelangford (Apr 22, 2001)

great way of documenting a project.


----------



## RG3 (May 1, 2000)

*Re: (stevelangford)*

more... moree..........


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

Just wanted to say MERRY CHRISTMAS, I hope you all get the parts you asked Santa for. I found an old pic today and I thought I would share. This pic was taken on sept. 21 1999. WOW has it been that long. Dont worry, I am currently working on 10 different things that will hopefully come together in the next few weeks. Enjoy and coments welcome. Pulling motors gheto style.....


----------



## SilleyWilley (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

hollly! that's silley!


----------



## qwikxr (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: My cabby project (SilleyWilley)*

Excellent documentary, JK..
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Merry Christmas to you, as well.


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

12/30/04 Sent all my trim pieces out for chrome today. I stripped and preped them this weekend. Also still working on the transmission. Motor mounts will go to the chrome shop next week after they are blasted and sanded. Things are going slow due to the lack of $$$$ right now. 











_Modified by JtKVento at 1:09 AM 12-30-2004_


----------



## ensone (May 18, 2004)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

^thats what my car looked like minus the tranny and block plus head and tool and part everywhere you look


----------



## Black_cabbie (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: My cabby project (ensone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ensone* »_^thats what my car looked like minus the tranny and block plus head and tool and part everywhere you look









Lol, we've all been there.... messy situation....


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

A few pieces Ive been working on lately. Just finished a bunch of motor mounts and random parts for the chrome shop. Also stripping down some other accesories to blast and make new again.


----------



## qwikxr (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

SWEETNESS!!


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (qwikxr)*

pretty sweet. Mainiacs know how to do it







....I should know


----------



## ensone (May 18, 2004)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

so efin hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
good choice in paint very good choice


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (ensone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ensone* »_so efin hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
good choice in paint very good choice

Thanks Its the original Helios Blue LA5Y. A few other secrets on the way too. Making some progress finally. Still a ton of work and money to spend.


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

Got these on ebay last night, mine were very bad


----------



## qwikxr (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## violation98 (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (qwikxr)*

This kid is F-in crazy.... when this car is done, he's going to have lawsuits against him for burning people retina's out-


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

a couple of things. All new side molding clips, lower molding clips. mounting hardware for lower front spoiler and grill. New plate light assems. Also got some 3M interior adhesive and repaired the door cards and installed the rears. Nothing too exciting right now. Dead of winter and Im freezing.


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

I cant believe I found these on here last night at 2 am. Full set of chrome exterior trim.




























Ive been looking for a while and I finally found a set. Looks mint, still in original packing. Thanks 4LUGVDUB, your the best.


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (violation98)*

Probably shouldnt post every little tid bit, but I got a new VW emblem for the stock grill today. Came from Impexfap.com good place,all oem stuff. And of course the latest PVW, its a good one....








here she is in her current state. Not to exciting yet. 










_Modified by JtKVento at 11:10 PM 1-23-2005_


----------



## mgyver74 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

No no, we are all eager to see what's next







She's starting to look like one sexy ride


----------



## vdubaholic (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: My cabby project (qwikxr)*


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

here is a pic of Gofastchickenwing. I bought 3 sets of the chrome trim and he bought one. I have yet to put mine on. I am tearing my hair out right now trying to get things done. It sucks when other peope are holding you up(for months) Anyway, I got chrome trim.


----------



## chef.stephen (Feb 15, 2005)

That is a truly sweet ride you are building.
I would love to know where to find the chome trim and handles.


----------



## GoFastChickenwing (Jun 26, 2001)

*Re: (chef.stephen)*

Justin, the cab is coming along great. don't rush it, you'll take the fun out of the project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1phtgti (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: (GoFastChickenwing)*

amazing build! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (1phtgti)*

2.23.05. Mostly cosmetic items lately as Im Still waiting for reconditioned/chromed parts. Got the carpet installed, rear bench installed, put trunk latch and related parts back together. Installed chrome door latches. Cleaned,cleaned,cleaned. Ordered All new chrome bolts for the RMS, and a few nuts and bolts from the dealer. Dying to get the motor and trans in the hole, but Im still waiting to get parts back. Here are a few pics.








chrome trim installed








Carpet installed








rear bench and rear parcel installed.








plate holder and trunk button installed.








Still waiting for Cullens euro bumps. Ordering chrome flag mirrors, and chrome outer door handles. Clutch,tranny, inter cooler and eng. installe soon to come. IM going ....


----------



## meinit (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (JtKVento)*

I'm sure ive posted allready on this amazing car
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for all the good work so far


----------



## chef.stephen (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (JtKVento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JtKVento* »_Ordering chrome flag mirrors, and chrome outer door handles. Clutch,tranny, inter cooler and eng. installe soon to come. IM going ....









What is your source for the chrome mirrors and handles?
Thanks


----------



## eurocabi (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (chef.stephen)*

Nice job captain


----------



## Turbodub17 (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (chef.stephen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chef.stephen* »_
What is your source for the chrome mirrors and handles?
Thanks


Cullen for mirrors, ordered from concept one. Door handles, look around in here. USED.


----------



## chef.stephen (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (Turbodub17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbodub17* »_
Cullen for mirrors, ordered from concept one.








Concept One? Don't know that one, do you have a website or contact, thanks?


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (chef.stephen)*

Car looks awesome. I can't wait to see pics of the finished product. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Concept One:
http://www.concept1.ca/index.html


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_Car looks awesome. I can't wait to see pics of the finished product. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Concept One:
http://www.concept1.ca/index.html

thank you sir. Things are moving pretty well now. Got a call that the rest of my chrome trim has been reconditioned. Picking up Wed. Thanks for compliments.


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (JtKVento)*

more updates
i wanna see bring bring


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (der hare)*

uh, BBS wheel bolts should be here next week. Kodiac lips should be here, in 3 weeks. Cullen Bumps on the way. Trim and other bits should be back in 2 weeks(major problem with local chrome guy involving 4 months,2 lost parts and absolutely no chroming!!!!







) SOLD the vento(omg what am I doing) looking for An Audi a4, worked by myself today, sent an IM to RG3, talked to Rando, gave Kevin some ****, sitting here at 1am talking about nothing. Its been a great day. Oh yeah, a certain brown cabby got a new motor today.


----------



## Killah Cabby (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (JtKVento)*

I don't spend much time in this forum, so I just came across this post about your ride. 
Your ride is looking good... we have the same color cabby. And some similar exterior mods. I switched my interior over to white leather, though. And nobody has the wheels I'm putting on.


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (violation98)*

Time to build some wheels.


----------



## vdubaholic (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

man, whoever thought you could spend 3 hondo on bolts


----------



## qwikxr (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: My cabby project (vdubaholic)*

Those look pretty good, Jkv.. See where they locked the friggin thread? LOL








I thought the price was pretty good, myself..


----------



## soybean22 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

your car is going to be sick!!! i went through mine pretty good, and now i feel like i have to do it all over again!!!


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (soybean22)*

Ok, so I was going to wait on showing off my wheels that took about 2 years to find and complete, but I cant stand it. They came out far better that I thought and I am so glad I chose this set up. Sun. I built 3 of the 8" wheels and I am waiting for the the last 2 that will be built at 8.5" for the rear. The plan is to have a full size 8" in the trunk. I still have to get valve stems and tires but things are coming along nicely. The barrels of the wheels were painted with the same batch of paint that they did the car with so they match perfectly. STILL waiting on chrome pieces so we can put the motor in. I will keep posting as things happen, and they better happen quick because Waterfest is in 3 months.... 
This was Sun afternoon. Cleaning the paint from the threads




















































_Modified by JtKVento at 11:35 PM 3-21-2005_


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

That is just wrong.........







....................


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: My cabby project (redvdubvert)*

justin = ballah for real 
sick bling kid


----------



## Galvatron (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: My cabby project (der hare)*

I dont know If ida kept the paint on the mating surface of your wheels there. wire wheel is your friend.
Looks really good, I'm in a similar boat with my cab.


----------



## qwikxr (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: My cabby project (Galvatron)*

naucious with lust...


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: My cabby project (qwikxr)*

BOI-OI-OI-OI-OING!!!


----------



## Turbodub17 (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: My cabby project (Veedubgti)*

Looks great buddy! Let me know if you need any help. This car WILL be done for waterfest this year! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Killah Cabby (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: My cabby project (Turbodub17)*

WOW!
That car is gonna be unbelievable when it's finished.


----------



## Veedubgli (Oct 23, 2000)

*Re: My cabby project (Killah Cabby)*
















Incredible......sorry I missed seeing the wheels in person this weekend.


----------



## rogerrabbitt (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: My cabby project (Veedubgli)*


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (violation98)*

Purchased a lightened flywheel an new intercooler yesterday. Many chrome bits on the way. The motor should be going in within the next few weeks for test fitting and fabricating intercooler piping. I will post pics. Hey Cullen, where are my bumpers????


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

more pics
you're draggin ass man 
HA!


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (der hare)*

RECIEVED TRACKING # FOR CULLEN BUMPS TODAY. Should be in Apr. 1st


----------



## jjkJetta20V (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

a work of art....and love. car is beautiful justin!!!


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (jjkJetta20V)*

Spec stage 3-6 puck clutch kit arived.


----------



## mgyver74 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

*drool drool*








Seroiusly lookin forward to seein it when she's done....I wish I had the time and dedication (*or cash







) to be able to do that to my cabby...
Best of luck with it dude, it look schweet


----------



## scortch (Mar 26, 2005)

i love the attention to detail ...
good job man- keep it up


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (scortch)*

intercooler came in today, eng going in this weekend(hopefully)


----------



## PlatDub (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

not only is today your bumper arrival day, it's also april fools.


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

proof is in the pictures. Here are my new parts.
































no April fools here. Hopefully the eng will go in in the next few weeks.


----------



## qwikxr (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

KICK ASS!


----------



## Turbodub17 (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: My cabby project (qwikxr)*

Justin I've been working out doubletime just to help you push it to Waterfest.







Looking good buddy, I'm getting excited...


----------



## vdubaholic (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

wow justin over 10300 views, that should say something about this car! cant wait to see you drop that motor in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubenthusiestw (May 20, 2004)

*Re: My cabby project (vdubaholic)*

so beautiful cant wait to see it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

Update-4-9-05 got some of the chrome cullen bumper hardware today. Some nuts and bolts got mixed up so I had to reorder. The dealership should be able to the the parts listed in the thread through etca.








Sold my 99 GLX to a friend








Bought this








Ordered suspension kit,chipped ECU and Boost guage for Audi.
I should be selling my 92 jetta in the next couple of weeks to fund the coilovers and TT exhuast parts. I came down with a bad cold so things are on hold until I feel better. Motor WILL go in soon for test fitting. More parts were sent out to chrome this week, more on that later. Slowly but shurly things are getting done. I also want to say farewell to my buddys cabby. Last night he lost control of her and wrecked hard. Everyone was ok (owner GOFASTCHICKENWING and derhare) so things are good in that respect. As for the car, its a total. Jake seems ok and already has plans of building a G60 rabbit. More to come with the project soon. Here is a pic of last nights accident. RIP


----------



## qwikxr (Feb 9, 2003)

HOLY CRAP!!!! I hope everyone is fine..


----------



## vdubenthusiestw (May 20, 2004)

*Re: (qwikxr)*

too bad... the only brown car i've been attracted to...







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## SHawthy33 (Jun 19, 2003)

RIP a beautiful Maine dub


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (SHawthy33)*

updates please


----------



## vdubenthusiestw (May 20, 2004)

*Re: (der hare)*

Yes Updates please!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black_cabbie (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (vdubenthusiestw)*









I can't really tell from the pic but it doesn't seem too bad. Didi it sustained structural damage?


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: (Black_cabbie)*

it odesn't look to bad to tell you the truth...
what is wrong with the car b/c the body isn't that bad & the rear tire can be fixed hopefully...
fill us in man


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: (topduko19)*

the other side of the car is creased. It'll never be straight.


----------



## GoFastChickenwing (Jun 26, 2001)

*Re: (rs4-380)*

the chassis is twisted. we hit the guardrail at about 55mph.


----------



## Black_cabbie (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (GoFastChickenwing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoFastChickenwing* »_the chassis is twisted. we hit the guardrail at about 55mph.









Dammit!!!!! how did it happen? Lost the back end?


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (Black_cabbie)*

So, here is the latest. 4/22 coilovers came in and I installed them. 2.5" lips for the wheels came in, so I will be building them today. I am going to post pics of the wheels Ive been working on as well as the curent progress. Here you go.
Old susp. was rusted and springs were broken.








new coils.








on the car.
















Here are the wheels. I was going to keep these a secret until the car was finished, but I cant hide them any more.
















Cullen rear bumper installed








More parts on order, more pics soon. The goal is to finish this car for Waterfest. Wish me luck.








8" wheel on the back.


----------



## Thatcher (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: (JtKVento)*

good work justin


----------



## Ry4n (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: (vwoah)*

wow







Hopefully I'll see it at WF this year
that is coming together very nicely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## qwikxr (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (JtKVento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JtKVento* »_


----------



## PlatDub (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (JtKVento)*

Man, I wish I was going take off my fenders to install my coils, ha ha, nice werk man, as always.


----------



## Nashty Rabbit (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: (PlatDub)*

absolutely beautiful








not to be a türd, cause i'm sure you've already answered this... but what color is that? is that the platnum grey off the a4 jettas? either way ver nice package http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
take care,
nash


----------



## GoFastChickenwing (Jun 26, 2001)

*Re: (Nashty Rabbit)*

it's helios blue and its reecockyoulous. :blinkyeyes:


----------



## turbo-daddy (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: (GoFastChickenwing)*

sick ride man, I can only wish mine wold look that good. Nice job


----------



## Nashty Rabbit (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: (GoFastChickenwing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoFastChickenwing* »_it's helios blue and its reecockyoulous. :blinkyeyes: 

jake,
now i really feel like a türd.... couldn't see it before, but now that you mention it, it definitely looks like helios blue... can definitely tell with the wheels....
thanks bro








any-who's, deliciously done








take care,
nash


----------



## GoFastChickenwing (Jun 26, 2001)

*Re: (Nashty Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nashty Rabbit* »_jake,
now i really feel like a türd.... couldn't see it before, but now that you mention it, it definitely looks like helios blue... can definitely tell with the wheels....
thanks bro








any-who's, deliciously done








take care,
nash


no problem,







for you too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (GoFastChickenwing)*

dude your gonna bury them 8.5's
lookin good mang
let me know if you need any help putting her back together.
i'm always down for working on mk1's








dang


----------



## Turbodub17 (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (der hare)*









dude, what's up dude. That F#$%in car is sick dude. You should install some neon ground effects... dude.


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (Turbodub17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbodub17* »_








dude, what's up dude. That F#$%in car is sick dude. You should install some neon ground effects... dude.









dude, you sould shut up.


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (JtKVento)*

wow this car is sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## northernMike (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: (dubsport87)*

i hear the new "sick" is "ass" ... there was a newspaper article on it this week. you can now apparently say "ass-tastic" and it's a compliment.
that said, i am in awe of this build. I'm saving the pictures as an instruction manual for when i can afford to work on mine properly.


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (northernMike)*

more progress, not much but here are a few shots. Treated and undercoated the car. cleaned up some small surface rust spots under the car. Installed Spec clutch and lightened flywheel. Cleaned up most of the motor, taped and painted the backside, next I will paint the front. I want to get it on the eng. crane before I do that. Ordered 5 tires, T1S's 195/45/15 and valvestems from the Harley shop down the road. Had to order a 16v tentioner so I can install the side eng mount plate. More work will be done this weekend. Still waiting for parts. Here are the pics.








needs another coat but.
































back in her spot for now.


----------



## GoFastChickenwing (Jun 26, 2001)

this shot makes me very happy.......


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (GoFastChickenwing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoFastChickenwing* »_this shot makes me very happy.......









agreed
looking hot J http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## edubA2seattle (Sep 13, 2001)

i can't get over how incredible those RM's look with the Helios centers! If the A2 Helios Jetta guys ever see this i bet they are peeing their pants. 
Incredible job on the ride, i look forward towards your next steps.
Can i suggest one thing? 5" polished tube roll bar instead of the stock one. I always had that idea when my brother had his rabbit convertible, and i don't think i have ever seen it done before. Maybe there is a reason for that, but it could be pretty cool.


----------



## SHawthy33 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: (GoFastChickenwing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoFastChickenwing* »_this shot makes me very happy.......










Pure EURO hottness......this car is going to dominate all


----------



## vdubenthusiestw (May 20, 2004)

*Re: (SHawthy33)*

justin youre the freaking man... keep up the good work....! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

new parts in today.


----------



## qwikxr (Feb 9, 2003)

dayuhm!!!!!


----------



## chef.stephen (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (qwikxr)*

Me thinks there will be a lot of bling


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (chef.stephen)*

justin>the vortex
nice dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black_cabbie (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (der hare)*

bling bling! 
I hope they are kept like that


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*


----------



## briano1234 (Feb 20, 2004)

Chrome motor mounts......dam they were hard to press in before.....but now will you have to scrape out the chrome?
Dam I am jealous......WWWWWWWHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## GolfGLSGirl (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (briano1234)*






























All I can say is....W







W!!! By far the most beautiful Cabby I've ever seen! 
Any chance it'll show up at Waterfest this summer? So I can drool some more?


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (GolfGLSGirl)*


_Quote »_
Any chance it'll show up at Waterfest this summer? So I can drool some more?

TRYING MY HARDEST..


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (JtKVento)*

try harder








looks good bro!!


----------



## wolfsburgedition (May 23, 2002)

*Re: (der hare)*

Outstanding Young Jedi!!!! I wish I had the time/money/drive/knowledge/space etc to do the same to my car.


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

couple things, chrome tranny wont be done for waterfest,so Jake and I rebuilt one and painted black. Not what I wanted, but better than an old beat up one. The chrome mounts look better against the black anyway. I bolted up the mounts and thats about it. A few more parts came in this week, so I will post those later. I still am having trouble with the 8.5" RMs. Still cant get the beads to seat.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JtKVento* »_









Yes please


----------



## Nashty Rabbit (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: My cabby project (rs4-380)*

very nice!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
take care,
nash


----------



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: My cabby project (Nashty Rabbit)*

ohh dear lord! I haven't seen your thread in a while
and you've clearly ben busy.....DAG
that' is hot.... now I"m determined to 
get MY RM's back and Kodiak em.....
love your painted centers!
whew.... I need to go walk this off.


----------



## brownhornet (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: My cabby project (texboy99)*









Intoxicating.


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (brownhornet)*

ok, here are some updates from today. enjoy because I am taking a couple of days off. 
















































Chrome flag mirrors came intoday, along with bumper end caps.


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

YOU ARE A GANGSTA!!!!!!
fuggin a dude!!!
can't wait to roll with this beast when its done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uk_chris (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: My cabby project (der hare)*

Wow, you've inspired me to push on with mine now, thanks!!


----------



## redstar (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: My cabby project (uk_chris)*

im really impressed. absolutely beautiful. my jaw dropped when i saw the motor mounts.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: My cabby project (redstar)*

Justin looks like you are using scirocco 16v rear proportioning valves. Did you just bypass the stock load sensitive prop valve or it is still back there?


----------



## qwikxr (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: My cabby project (rs4-380)*

They also "look identical" to stock late Cabriolet prop valves, Dave. That's what my stockers look like. (work fine with rear disc brakes, too







)


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (qwikxr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *qwikxr* »_They also "look identical" to stock late Cabriolet prop valves, Dave. That's what my stockers look like. (work fine with rear disc brakes, too







)

like he said. Stock Cabriolet, Ive used them before with no problems. Thanks for props.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: My cabby project (qwikxr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *qwikxr* »_They also "look identical" to stock late Cabriolet prop valves, Dave. That's what my stockers look like. (work fine with rear disc brakes, too







)

I had no idea that the later model cars had those. Could have made things alot easier for me.


----------



## qwikxr (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: My cabby project (rs4-380)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rs4-380* »_I had no idea that the later model cars had those. Could have made things alot easier for me.









as well as having the ability to literally bolt a 22mm MC to the stock booster..


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: My cabby project (qwikxr)*

I've already got a late model booster and a 22mm mc. 
So did late cabriolets come with rear discs? if so which years?
(Sorry Justin)


----------



## qwikxr (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: My cabby project (rs4-380)*

No cabriolet came with rear discs..
Ok, Justin, you keep supplying us with quality resto info.. we'll drop out of your awesome thread with this o/t excursion!


----------



## Killah Cabby (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: My cabby project (qwikxr)*

Hope this makes it to Waterfest so I can see it in person. It's inspiration for the other Helios Blue cabbies out there.


----------



## lowredcabrio (Oct 22, 2004)

Whew! just read the whole thread! but it was well worth it! that is one amazing car! do you know when the completed project wil be posted? keep me posted


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (lowredcabrio)*

trying to finish for Waterfest, so 2 months. I usually post progress on here.


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (qwikxr)*

Well, got a few things done and ordered a ton of new parts. The best news is we got the 8.5 RMs to hold air tonight. Used some starter fluid and a lighter, not advised, but it works. Finished the mounts, installed new starter motor, finished pass side interior door panel and gaskets. I still need an upper door trim piece for the drivers side if anyone has one. Plumbing for the turbo system should be finished next week, then off to chrome. Ordered TT downpipe 2.5 stainless(Thanks to Jeff at TT). More to follow soon. Here are a couple of pics.


----------



## Black_cabbie (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

mmmmm 20V http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Car is coming along nice!


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: My cabby project (Black_cabbie)*

dude this car is rediculous
but i love it..i should come up to the shop sometime to see the progress for myself... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Brett.A.LeGrand (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: My cabby project (der hare)*

hawt


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: My cabby project (Brett.A.LeGrand)*

seen it yesterday and i think i drooled on the paint a lil bit
sorry man
you still got alot of work ahead of you but with jake helping you tackle it, it should be done and done for the fest
good luck bro


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

6/4/05 new parts and more work done.








harness and coils in.








8.5 is done and fits nicely








another shot.


----------



## Galvatron (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

Love the car, but the stretched tire look is way overdone, I wish this trend would die.
Nice work otherwise http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## qwikxr (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: My cabby project (Galvatron)*

Druelfest 2005


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (Galvatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Galvatron* »_Love the car, but the stretched tire look is way overdone, I wish this trend would die.
Nice work otherwise http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

There is always a but on the Vortex


----------



## Brett.A.LeGrand (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

nice checklist


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (qwikxr)*

current pics of eng. progress








interior cleaned up, door pannels installed, ready for front seat install.


















_Modified by JtKVento at 11:08 AM 6-10-2005_


----------



## knappy (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

looks good....just get some new floor mats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: My cabby project (knappy)*

i'm stopping by today to see how things are going...hopefully you'll be around
my wheels have been shipped


----------



## PlatDub (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: My cabby project (der hare)*

saw it in person the other day, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and ill drink to your perfectionism.


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

the latest pic. intercooler mounted, coolant lines finished. intercooler plumbing as we speak. Im not sure I will have enough time to get it done for Waterfest,but we are trying.


----------



## mgyver74 (Dec 10, 2003)

Nice work dude,,she's lookin Schweet.
Just a little fun cabby forum factoid fer ya all. This thread has recieved more views and more posts then even the official Cabby FAQ !!!!


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (mgyver74)*

Thank you sir, here are a couple more.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (bunnytrigger81)*

this is gonna beone sweet ride, i have a project cabbi too, im getting a 16v soon, doing a swap. i wil make a post of my accompliments someday


----------



## Brett.A.LeGrand (Oct 26, 2003)

ugh, i wanna beat.
that car is so hawt


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Brett.A.LeGrand)*

damn bro, so hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GoFastChickenwing (Jun 26, 2001)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

hurry up!!!!!


----------



## lowredcabrio (Oct 22, 2004)

WOW







!!!! that looks hott!!!


----------



## Rolleboy (May 2, 2003)

Looks familiar








I like this project
Do you have original K03 turbo in that engine. I think that 020 gearbox will not handle much more torque than 300 Nm


_Modified by Rolleboy at 11:45 AM 6-29-2005_


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (Rolleboy)*

Stock K03.


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (JtKVento)*

WOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOW
Is that a 944 Turbo intercooler?


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (redvdubvert)*

got a few things done in the last couple of days. here are the pics.


----------



## ditchdigger (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (JtKVento)*

you wouldnt happen to still have the oem helios fender flares would you? I have a mismatched set on my helios cabby.


----------



## mgyver74 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (ditchdigger)*

Looks great, but I have a few questions...
for the 1.8t, what throttle body are you using? I thought the 1.8t used a drive by wire setup?
What transmission are you using? 
Lastly, what is goin where the ashtray would be? I noticed you have the ashtray where the center vents would be.......
Still, killer buildup dude!!


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (mgyver74)*

junk
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (mgyver74)*

PROPS FOR THE BLACK INTERCOOLER!


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (der hare)*


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (JtKVento)*

Drove it around the building last night. Thanks to Jake for getting it running. I havent driven the car in 6 years, but it felt great. More to come.


----------



## Veedubgli (Oct 23, 2000)

*Re: (JtKVento)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SHawthy33 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: (Veedubgli)*

GET THIS DOWN TO WATERFEST....
whats the chances?


----------



## diceman469 (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: (SHawthy33)*

This is the hottest cabby ever. Hands down. Props to someone who will just throw years of hard earned money at something so trivial to so many people, just for the love of it!
I'm not sure what it is about Vdubs that make a person so dedicated to them, but I love it!


----------



## 1phtgti (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: (diceman469)*

can i see it this weekend? not that want to, but it would be nice to poop on
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: (diceman469)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diceman469* »_This is the hottest cabby ever. Hands down.

Hottest EVER? well that's saying something indeed.
I'll give you this much, it's a great, GREAT cabby.
very tastefull, and well done. 
I'll put you in the top 10








of recent memory.
waterfest?


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (texboy99)*

just have to tell u it was the hottest cabby at waterfest!! show sum completed pics! i fell in love wit it when u were drivin around


----------



## uk_chris (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

I agree we have to see some completed pics of this one! Although it's obviously going to get http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif from what i've seen already.


----------



## Killah Cabby (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (uk_chris)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Saw it at WF... BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## SHawthy33 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: (Killah Cabby)*

Nicest Car I saw all weekend.....Nice Work Justin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (SHawthy33)*

















props homey http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

So the car is finally done,well sort of. We got it done for Waterfest thanks to a ton of help from my freinds. Still have a few things to sort out with the car, but overall I am very happy. The biggest problem I had was the fuel pump starting to die in NJ. I dont think I will be going back for another waterfest based on the past weekend. Here are a few picks of it in action.


----------



## uk_chris (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

Fantastic! An amazing car. I wouldn't change one thing about it.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: My cabby project (uk_chris)*

i heard you got second place j
well deserved since it was the nicest car at the fest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: My cabby project (der hare)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: My cabby project (der hare)*

yours was the best cabby at waterfest..i was very envious!! i hadnt been following this thread here on the tex, and so i didnt put 2 and 2 together, that it was yours, but it was nice finally meeting you!! awesome job... you won 2nd in supermodified? who won first? i didnt see anyone there with a nicer car than yours.. 
once again awesome cabby..best one there.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i think you should come next year too..


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: My cabby project (jordanvw)*

justin OMG hawtness....dude when i talked to you at the dyno day about this beast... ats all about the euro...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Killah Cabby (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: My cabby project (FLATBLACKMK2)*

OMG! Jay Fay appears eventhough he was ghost all last weekend. I was even asking where you were and when I'd show up... no Jay.


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (der hare)*

more pics, thanks Ben from mk1autohaus


















_Modified by JtKVento at 9:52 PM 7-17-2006_


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (der hare)*

























































































_Modified by JtKVento at 4:28 PM 7-21-2005_


_Modified by JtKVento at 4:33 PM 7-21-2005_


----------



## VWBora1389 (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (JtKVento)*

wow justin that came out awesome!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ChristianMK1 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: (VWBora1389)*

Justin! I had NO IDEA this was the same cabby from the 'Tex I saw months and months ago...!!! WOW! It really came out nice, Thumbs Up for the nice Helios look!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Nice to have met you!


----------



## mgyver74 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (ChristianMK1)*

Nice ride, dude, it came out schweet....Are there plans to stuff a sound system in that ride?








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a nice ride


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (mgyver74)*

lol seriously who beat u and took 1st?? i saw nothing better than ur cabby there love the interior omg!!pure jizz-i-ri-fic lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CBlakeNS (Jul 18, 2005)

Nice cabby above, I saw you rollin at waterfest, we saw you a couple times I think.


----------



## Euro8Valve (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: (CBlakeNS)*

congrats on second but i really dont understand why it did not take first, every year its like this the judges suck at WF. It was by far the best mk1 at the show http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black_cabbie (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (CBlakeNS)*

I am drooling for the 1.8t http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But, that also looks interesting. Can we have more info please?


----------



## bagpipegoatee (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (mgyver74)*



mgyver74 said:


> Looks great, but I have a few questions...
> for the 1.8t, what throttle body are you using? I thought the 1.8t used a drive by wire setup?
> What transmission are you using?
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (bagpipegoatee)*

yes, AEB,AEB throttle body, drive by cable(its from a 98) Im not worried about big turbos and huge h/p thats not why i built the car.(by the way, we have a couple of AEBs that are putting out over 300 hp with big turbos) I plan on chipping the ECU and calling it good. Its very fun to drive right now and its only about 150hp. I plan on having a photo shoot soon, so I will post the last of the pics and end this thread. Thanks for everyone that followed.


----------



## Turbodub17 (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (JtKVento)*

wow, what a difference dude. I remember when I started at Clair over 3 years ago and this thing was bone stock. I've seen first hand the progress and all the details and amount of time and money put into this thing and it came out just how I'd imagined... perfect! I'm really glad I was able to talk you out of the wing and neon under body effects.


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

I have to tell you, I really admire all the work and money you devoted to your Cabby. I thought I was the only crazy one! ;o) 
Job well done. she looks AMAZING! =oD


----------



## knappy (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: (Lucky_Mcgee)*

I think you lost points for your car being LOW on coolent.


----------



## jidai (Jul 21, 2003)

Simply amazing. Tasteful and powerful. This is exactly what I wanted to do with my old 91 Boutique Edition but never had the capital. Some day...


_Modified by jidai at 10:26 PM 8-4-2005_


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (knappy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *knappy* »_I think you lost points for your car being LOW on coolent.









YES, THE MOTOR SWAP WAS FINISHED THE DAY BEFORE AND WE DID HAVE SOME COOLANT ISSUES AND I DIDNT HAVE TIME TO CLEAN IT UP PROPERLY. OH WELL.







THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL THE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

pics from the weekend show up Maine.


----------



## LC5P_GLX (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

I just spent all day at work reading this thread from start to finish.... 
GREAT JOB!!! that's the kind of VW love my wife (and non-dubbers) just doesn't understand...








I thinkin' of gettin' into cabbie's - hence why I spent the time readin' the thread....
was thinkin' of doing a G60 swap into a 92... (possible?)
BIG PROPS for serious-serious work and labour!


----------



## stylngle2003 (Oct 2, 2004)

this car is simply amazing...nicest cabbie i have ever seen.
any pics of the stereo? i never saw much about that listed in the last 10 pages i read :-D
props to you for doing it up how you want it man, i better see that thing in like eurotuner sometime soon!


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (stylngle2003)*


----------



## SHawthy33 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

SECOND PLACE at Waterfest......WTF, anyone got a pic of the crap that took first? This car was the car of the ENTIRE show in my opinion......


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (knappy)*

HERE IS A PICTURE OF THE CURRENT SOUND SYSTEM.








I WILL HAVE SOME TUNES NEXT YEAR. THANKS FOR ALL THE COMPLIMENTS.


----------



## GoFastChickenwing (Jun 26, 2001)

nice, a pic of your brother right before he got struck by lightning.


----------



## swizzcab (Jul 26, 2005)

very nice ride... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stylngle2003 (Oct 2, 2004)

i would kill to have one of those "setups" playing tunes while I drive....i acually like that there are no "tunes" per se, it's kinda like the less-is-more theme


----------



## TheMadChigga (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (stylngle2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stylngle2003* »_i would kill to have one of those "setups" playing tunes while I drive....i acually like that there are no "tunes" per se, it's kinda like the less-is-more theme

um, less TB more Vortex?
that's too hot man, freaking perfect, I gotta go pick up a cabby.


----------



## stylngle2003 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (TheMadChigga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheMadChigga* »_um, less TB more Vortex?
that's too hot man, freaking perfect, I gotta go pick up a cabby.

haha yea, Sam...you know it
i need one of these things too


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (jidai)*

hey j
you need one of these to finish things off


----------



## Moljinar (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: (der hare)*

Nice cap! Where's that from?


----------



## vdubaholic (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: (GoFastChickenwing)*

that was not cool, i about **** my pants. The hair on my arms stood up and everything.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (vdubaholic)*

Best Cabby EVER


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

update: drove it today. Should have some new pics soon with the help of the gofastchickenwing


----------



## meinit (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (JtKVento)*

allways nice to see ya cabbie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif progress


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (meinit)*

pics homie
where they at?


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (der hare)*


----------



## ChristoffRudolff (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (JtKVento)*

great shots. gorgeous car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (ChristoffRudolff)*

Thank you. Hope to change and add a few things this winter.


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (JtKVento)*

j if you have the money, there is a chrome oem cap with lock on german ebay right now
http://cgi.ebay.de/Alu-Tankdec...wItem


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (der hare)*

the latest pic. See http://www.jakeaustinphoto.com


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (JtKVento)*

Thank the lord, all my pics are back up.


----------



## josh90vwcab (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (JtKVento)*

Man.. the nbest cabby I have ever seen. SOOOO clean and perfect. Very impressed and I am a big fan of clipper kits. But this thing takes the cake! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lil97GTI (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: (josh90vwcab)*

Absolutely breath taking http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Amazing job








Come on down and swap a VR into my '96 please


----------



## Rolleboy (May 2, 2003)

Very nice job


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (Lil97GTI)*

Bring it up here and we can drop one in.


----------



## Lil97GTI (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: (JtKVento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JtKVento* »_Bring it up here and we can drop one in.

Very tempting...........now I just need to find a low mile VR6 motor/tranny and all the wiring.....








UNLESS.......you don't happen to have a line on those as well do you?


----------



## eurocabi (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (jidai)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GolfGLSGirl (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (eurocabi)*

Hottest. Cabby. Evah.


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (GolfGLSGirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfGLSGirl* »_Hottest. Cabby. Evah.









WOW, thanks for all the great comments. I cant wait to start driving it again.


----------



## dublenz (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: (JtKVento)*

your vision and accomplishment is my dream
way to go, taking your time to make the cabby solid and beautiful. doesn't look like you cut corners or tried to hurry it along. 
cheers to you


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

just found this on dubnation.com I like the pic


----------



## Mitglied (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (JtKVento)*









Awesome ride


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JtKVento* »_just found this on dubnation.com I like the pic









sweet shot of your wheels bro
can't wait to roll together this summer..our cars will be the exact opposites of each other http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Catfish21977 (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: (Mitglied)*









Definitely my favorite VWs! I've only seen it "sitting pretty" so, it will be nice to see it rolling! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

yes i can't help but love this dub... it is so purdy!!


----------



## volkswagengeek (Dec 17, 2004)

one of my favorite cars in the maine scene


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Catfish21977)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Catfish21977* »_








Definitely my favorite VWs! I've only seen it "sitting pretty" so, it will be nice to see it rolling! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i saw it riding around waterfest ....it was the coolest thing ever! looked like alil ttoy driving around....i love that slammed look with wide wheels! so bad ass!


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_
i love that slammed look with wide wheels! so bad ass!

i second that.
Mark


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Thanks for all the coments. It makes me want to further perfect the car. I have a bunch of plans for the new season, I will keep you posted.


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

What in the world could you do to make this any better...??


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (SammySJ99)*

More chrome of course. I want to tidy up the under hood area. Dropping in a new Fuel tank and running new fuel lines. Couple more seals I need for the exterior. Also want to put a CD player with a couple of speakers. All stereo stuff will be hidden, no bass in the trunk. I have another idea for that. Mostly Just updating a few things. New turbo and a chipped ECU for this season. Also rebuilding a taller tranny, this thing eats up the old cabby gears quicker than you can shift.


----------



## Mitglied (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (SammySJ99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SammySJ99* »_What in the world could you do to make this any better...??

Indeed ...


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (JtKVento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JtKVento* »_this thing eats up the old cabby gears quicker than you can shift.

lol wish i could say the same! u need to make a video of this thing tearing it up! btw ur engine bay is amazing! at least i tought it was the perfect blend....but anyway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elitevw (May 5, 2005)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

hey sick ride man im doing a mk1 cabby project myself...i was wondering if you could tell me where i can locate the fender tool you used to fit the wheels


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (elitevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elitevw* »_hey sick ride man im doing a mk1 cabby project myself...i was wondering if you could tell me where i can locate the fender tool you used to fit the wheels









your best bet is to roll your fenders, and the machine for that goes for 300-1000$
Mark


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

justin, i'm hoping to see one of them chrome caps on your car. if i have to buy it for you, i will..its gotta happen. Other than that, your car is perfect...just make the engine bay sparkle


----------



## vw_nick (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_








your best bet is to roll your fenders, and the machine for that goes for 300-1000$
Mark

tire-rack sells a rolling tool: http://www.tirerack.com/access...p.jsp


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (JtKVento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SammySJ99* »_What in the world could you do to make this any better...??


_Quote, originally posted by *JtKVento* »_More chrome of course.

That's what I'm sayin', yo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I just spent the best part of my morning reading this entire thread. I cannot tell you how inspired I am by it! I'm SO ready to buy another Cabby, and get to work. WOW.JUST.WOW.








Thank you SO much for the inspiration, Justin! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (Lucky_Mcgee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lucky_Mcgee* »_
That's what I'm sayin', yo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I just spent the best part of my morning reading this entire thread. I cannot tell you how inspired I am by it! I'm SO ready to buy another Cabby, and get to work. WOW.JUST.WOW.








Thank you SO much for the inspiration, Justin! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









thank you very much for the compliments.


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (JtKVento)*

Thank YOU for sharing your project!! Seriously. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But I forgot to ask you, what are these wheels??


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (Lucky_Mcgee)*

15" canadian Passat Lecastelettes. I polished them for a customer of mine. He sourced them here on the vortex. they are hard to find. The 14" versions are more common


----------



## Horace Pinker (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: (Mitglied)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mitglied* »_








Awesome ride 

beautiful car sir.


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Horace Pinker)*

u kno what ima post up the coolest pic of ur car from waterfest...brb


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*









i just have to say...ISNT THAT STANCE SO FRIGGIN BADASS!?!?!?!? it was the coolest thing drivi naround ...i was goin nuts! haha i wish i went wit coils...o well jut gunna have to spend even more money







anywho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif <3 this thing enjpoy the pic
btw i never found out who beat u for first???


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

I love the pic with the BBS booth in the back. Thanks for the pic. I dont have many from other perspectives, so this one is great. Thanks again


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (JtKVento)*

justin that photo of you driving at waterfest...rediculous
i love your car http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (der hare)*

thank you, hurry up and get yours done so we call cruise this summer.


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (JtKVento)*

my camera sucked n u were pullin away else it would have been clearer....glad u liked it


----------



## bored_welsh_lad (Aug 16, 2004)

sorry lads but i think that stance looks terrible..
the wheels look too big on her and the camber looks outragous!
now i find this 








much sexier


----------



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: (bored_welsh_lad)*

I like this cabby alot but the stance is ultra wide
no rubbin? it's a really great car in all respects.
for myself I'd go with a little less width.....
is it all lip or did you use spacers?
well I hope to make it to waterfest this coming season
to see the car and the "improvements" you have planned.
it'd better not RAIN again!


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (texboy99)*

if u removed the clipper kit form that cabby im almost certain it would have the same stance as jtkventos


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_if u removed the clipper kit form that cabby im almost certain it would have the same stance as jtkventos

Bingo. 100% correct good sir.


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (bored_welsh_lad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bored_welsh_lad* »_sorry lads but i think that stance looks terrible..
the wheels look too big on her and the camber looks outragous!
now i find this 








much sexier

That car is sick. Love the wheels and the whole deal. Im just wondering why you would come into my post and basicly say I dont like you car, this one is better. Anyway, to each is own. I love both of them.


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (JtKVento)*

can i get an amen?


----------



## bored_welsh_lad (Aug 16, 2004)

i love the work that has gone into the car and obv the tropies show it..
all i said was i dont like the stance of her... 
personal preference ... the bodywork and the rest of the car is immaculate.


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (bored_welsh_lad)*

Page 12 0w3nd
yeah since everybody is knocking you for your wide BBS's, i guess you feel imtimidated to get rid of them...
IM me for my address and ill gladley take them from you








i think it looks hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mark


----------



## KaeoFLUX (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (bored_welsh_lad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bored_welsh_lad* »_sorry lads but i think that stance looks terrible..
the wheels look too big on her and the camber looks outragous!
now i find this 








much sexier

what mirrors are those? what's the fitment like?


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (bored_welsh_lad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bored_welsh_lad* »_i love the work that has gone into the car and obv the tropies show it..
all i said was i dont like the stance of her... 
personal preference ... the bodywork and the rest of the car is immaculate. 


Thank you


----------



## eurocabi (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (bored_welsh_lad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bored_welsh_lad* »_










Cheil Speets... owns us all


----------



## Lil97GTI (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: (KaeoFLUX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KaeoFLUX* »_what mirrors are those? what's the fitment like?

Looks like DTM Cup mirrors from here.


----------



## k-dub v-dub (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (Lil97GTI)*

Where did you get your bumpers and trim?


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (k-dub v-dub)*

Bumpers came from Euro Cullen and the trim came from my boy Ben. Check his ebay store mk1 autohaus. Also, the cullen bumpers can be purchased through Concept One in Canada.


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (JtKVento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JtKVento* »_thank you, hurry up and get yours done so we call cruise this summer.


----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (der hare)*

Jtkvento - I've seen loads of cabs in europe and I have to say your cab is still one that I've not seen many people do to your spec, so I have to say you've done an outstanding job on that car, the project details are great also. The cabs with clipper kits are done again and again (me including) but the small bumper cabs are for me no.1 (got to get mine complete now!) just like the mk1 golf gti's still are the daddy of golf's. 
Everyone has there own views, mine is your car rocks.


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (madone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madone* »_Jtkvento - I've seen loads of cabs in europe and I have to say your cab is still one that I've not seen many people do to your spec, so I have to say you've done an outstanding job on that car, the project details are great also. The cabs with clipper kits are done again and again (me including) but the small bumper cabs are for me no.1 (got to get mine complete now!) just like the mk1 golf gti's still are the daddy of golf's. 
Everyone has there own views, mine is your car rocks.










Thank you so much.


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

2/8/2006 Installed New fuel tank at Rennen
soon to come, new turbo,fuel lines,chipped ecu,trunk remodeling,and more chrome.


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

3/25/06
Newer turbo unit installed. Stock K03 and ecu software updated. Trying to get some pics back up here.


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

3/25/06
Newer turbo unit installed. Stock K03 and ecu software updated. Trying to get some pics back up here. 








Hard to see, but its cracked.








Internals still looking good.


























_Modified by JtKVento at 12:39 AM 4-1-2006_


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Found this pic from last summer.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Your Cabby is such an inspiration!!! Keep up the good work man!!! It's damn amazing!!!


----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Autophiles_MKV)*

Liking the upgrades... I'm just about to start my 20v in my cab next month, so I might be emailing you a bit....


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

Man i'm realin feelin this cabby. I wana go outside and kick mine. And ask it why it's not like you'res?


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Progress from yesterday
Earlier today as it sat in the showroom








The fuel filter looked a little dull, so I polished it.








Installed it.








Checked the guts-they are ok








Polished the valve cover and installed








Polished the intake manifold and installed it.
















Also polished the fuel rail and throtle body and installed.








Thats it for now. Plenty more work to do, but hoping for a few weeks and back on the road.


----------



## dab043 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (JtKVento)*

wow looks amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
any tips on polishing? I have no idea how to go about doing it, but after I saw your engine bay and I am inspired. I assume its a lot of elbow grease.
thanks


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (dab043)*

yea same question here..what r u using ot polish all of those bits n pieces on ur car?? btw it juts keeps gettin sexier n sexier


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

Sand paper and elbow grease my friends. Thanks for the kind words. Sorry I lost all the early build pics. Probably a pretty boring thread for someone who hasnt seen it before. Hope to be back on the road in a couple of weeks.


----------



## inski21 (Jun 25, 2004)

Looks freaking great!
<---Chris here, i bought jake's cabriolet.
I hope that someday my car will be half as good as yours, a decent driver with some appeal. Your's is a 100% WOW car, it shiny and has go! I smile everytime it greets me coming into the shop.


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (inski21)*

All back together 5.7.06
Getting the rest of the wiring sorted out this week and should be back on the road. Heres a recap. Newer low milage turbo(ko3 stock). The old one had some issues. Chipped ECU for this year. New fuel tank installed due to all the rust issues I had this year. New fuel lines, Fixed some wiring issues and ugly connections. 








Also cleaned the interior a little. Cant wait to fully detail and wax.
















Also, this came out this week.









_Modified by JtKVento at 9:54 PM 5-7-2006_


_Modified by JtKVento at 6:57 PM 5-11-2006_


----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (JtKVento)*

looking cool....


----------



## Carterh (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (JtKVento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JtKVento* »_
The fuel filter looked a little dull, so I polished it.










Is it just me or is that one huge mother of a Pepsi can?


----------



## veesquee (May 6, 2005)

*Re: (bored_welsh_lad)*

Enjoying this thread too. Incredible. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by veesquee at 11:21 PM 5-9-2006_


----------



## SHawthy33 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: (veesquee)*

I'll say it again....
Best Cab I've ever seen.....and its only getting better...damn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Absolutely no knock on your wheels at ALL....(I was just looking at Rando's new post of his updated bunny and it got me thinking) If Rando lets you mount his wheels on your car for a 5 minute photo shoot, I think it might look incredible....


_Modified by SHawthy33 at 1:25 PM 5-10-2006_


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Thanks. Got some more work done last night. Last year, I just wanted to get it on the road. After buying and collecting parts for six years, it was time to get it on the road. Some of the details were left alone simply because I wanted to get the car on the road. Fixed my fuel issues, new tank,fuel lines,chipped ECU, found my reverse lights and horn circuit. Had most of the dash apart and found all the radio wiring. Heres a picture of last nights work. Just wanted to say thanks to Jake for all the help.










_Modified by JtKVento at 7:41 PM 5-11-2006_


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

Finally got a couple of things done today. Ive been sitting on these parts for a while now. Rub strips for my bumpers and a Nakamichi 35z cd player. 
Bad pics.








Rear stripped the vinyl off and cleaned glue. installed new rub strips(rubber mallet works good)








Like I said, bad pic, couldnt get the lighting right. I will take more when its nice outside.








Front side. 








And the cd player, the green illumination matches the original dash light color nicely. More pics coming soon. wish I was at H2O


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

dont feel bad i couldnt go either but i heard it rained on sat http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (vw4_life)*

sorry about the pics. some day soon, I will start a new post and get all the pics back up from when I started. Today its raining, so maybe I will start.


----------



## FlatlandBMX129 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

Real nice job on her so far man. keep up the good work.


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (FlatlandBMX129)*

New part purchased, very rare from Germany


----------



## 89wolfsburg (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JtKVento* »_New part purchased, very rare from Germany









Won't that be hot to touch, when left in direct sunlight?


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: My cabby project (89wolfsburg)*

is it on a mousepad with a pic of your car imprinted on it?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Yeah, the mousepad was made by my lovely fiance. Shes the best. As for the shift knob being hot in the sunlight, probably yes.


----------



## jimmieturbo (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

looky'







here


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (jimmieturbo)*

^ Thanks.


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My cabby project (JtKVento)*

Back from the dead. Ive had so many PMs and questions about the car lately I did a search and found my old thread. Some of the pictures have been lost, but all the info is here. I read through the whole thing tonight, and could remember almost every step of the way. Here are some newer shots. Thanks again to everyone for the kind words.


----------



## violation98 (Feb 28, 2002)

Did I hear something about this beotch heading to the pages of PVW next month????????????????????????? HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

I cant believe this is still in here. Its been 4 years since I read through the whole thing. I think I may dig up some pictures and post. Ive been away from the Vortex for a while. Still trying to figure out the new layout. Not into it.


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

JtKVento said:


> I think I may dig up some pictures and post.


First: :what: 
Welcome back! :wave:

Second: Yes, more pics of your awesome car, please!


----------



## vwtdiwagon (Oct 28, 2002)

*Beautiful car!*



JtKVento said:


>


I cant even count how many times I've just stared at your car in PVW! Just a perfect balance. The paint , the interior and wheels. An inspiration...


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

Looking back, Ive lost so many pictures. Part of me wants to go back and edit the posts by putting the appropriot photos to the posts. I dont know if I have that much time and patience.... I should have the car out again very soon. I need to host a bunch of new ones.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

awesome build:thumbup:


----------

